# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 15 لسنة 1  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "تنازع"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة الدستورية العليا**بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد 17 يناير سنة 1981 م 0*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار / أحمد ممدوح عطية                    رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين: فاروق محمود سيف النصر ومحمد فهمى حسن عشرى ومحمد على راغب بليغ ومحمود حمدى عبد العزيز و مصطفى جميل مرسى وممدوح مصطفى حسنأعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار/ محمد كمال محفوظ                     المفوض * 
*وحضور السيد / سيد عبد البارى ابراهيم                                أمين السر* 
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى**فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 15 لسنة 1 قضائية " تنازع ".*
*" الإجراءات "**          بتاريخ 19 أغسطس سنة 1978 أودعت الهيئة المدعية صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة طالبة الأمر بصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ الرأى الملزم الصادر من الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة بتاريخ 28 يونيو سنة 1978 حتى يتم الفصل فى الموضوع ، والحكم بعدم إعمال هذا الرأى احتراما لحجية الحكم الصادر من محكمة الإسكندرية الشرعية فى 17 جمادى الآخرة سنة 1233 ه والحكم الصادر من محكمة مصر الأهلية فى 17 أبريل سنة 1916 فى الاستئناف رقم 972 لسنة 32 القضائية* 
*وبعد تحضير الدعوى أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها ، ونُظرت الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة اصدار الحكم بجلسة اليوم* 
*" المحكمة "**بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة.*
*حيث إن الدعوى استوفت أوضاعها الشكلية* 
*وحيث إن الوقائع -على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق- تتحصل فى أن وزير الزراعة طلب من الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة ابداء الرأي فى النزاع القائم بين الهيئة العامة للأوقاف المصرية ( المدعية) والهيئة العامة لمشروعات التعمير والتنمية الزراعية (المدعى عليها) حول ملكية بعض الأراضى الواقعة على الشريط الساحلى للإسكندرية / مرسى مطروح بين الكيلو 20 والكيلو 47 ، فانتهت بجلستها المنعقدة فى 28 يونيو سنة 1978 إلى أن الأرض المتنازع عليها ليست من أراضى وقف سيدى كرير وأنها تدخل فى ملكية الدولة الخاصة طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1964 بتنظيم تأجير العقارات المملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة والتصرف فيها ، والمادة 874 من القانون المدنى ، واستنادا إلى الحكم الصادر من محكمة الإسكندرية الابتدائية فى الدعوى رقم 77 لسنة 1930 – برفض دعوى أقامها ناظر الوقف بطلب تثبيت ملكية الوقف للأرض موضوع النزاع – والمؤيد بالحكم الصادر من محكمة الاستئناف فى 14 يونيو سنة 1933 فى القضية رقم 648 لسنة 49 القضائية0 وإذ رأت الهيئة المدعية أن الرأى الملزم الذى أبدته الجمعية العمومية – وقد انتهى إلى أن أرض النزاع ليست من أراضى وقف سيدى كرير – يتناقض مع حكمين نهائيين صادر أحدهما من محكمة الإسكندرية الشرعية فى 17 جمادى الآخرة سنة 1233 ه بإزالة تعد على أرض الوقف والآخر من محكمة مصر الأهلية فى 17 أبريل سنة 1916 فى الاستئناف رقم 972 لسنة 32 القضائية برفض دعوى أقامتها مديرية البحيرة نازعت فيها الوقف ملكيته لبعض أعيانه ، ويناهض حجيتهما القاطعة فى قيام الوقف قانونا وثبوت ملكيته لأعيانه ، فقد أقامت دعواها الماثلة بطلب الاعتداد بهذين الحكمين والالتفات عن تنفيذ ذلك الرأى*
*وحيث إن مناط قبول طلب الفصل فى التنازع الذى يقوم بشأن تنفيذ حكمين نهائيين متناقضين طبقا للمادة 17 من القانون رقم 43 لسنة 1965 بشأن السلطة القضائية التى أحالت إليها المادة الرابعة من قانون المحكمة العليا ، وللفقرة الثالثة من المادة الأولى من قانون الإجراءات والرسوم أمامها – المقابلتين للبند ثالثا من المادة 25 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 – هو أن يكون أحد الحكمين صادرا من أية جهة من جهات القضاء أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائى والآخر من جهة أخرى منها ، وأن يكون الحكمان قد حسما النزاع وتناقضا بحيث يتعذر تنفيذهما معا* 
*وحيث  إن المادة 66 من قانون مجلس الدولة الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 تنص على أن " تختص الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع بإبداء الرأى مسببا فى المسائل والموضوعات الآتية :*
*د- المنازعات التى تنشأ بين الوزارات أو بين المصالح العامة أو بين الهيئات العامة أو بين الهيئات المحلية أو بين هذه الجهات وبعضها البعض ، ويكون رأى الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع فى هذه المنازعات ملزما للجانبين " ، ومؤدى هذا النص أن المشرع لم يسبغ على الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع ولاية القضاء فى المنازعات التى تقوم بين فروع السلطة التنفيذية وهيئاتها ، وإنما عهد إليها بمهمة الإفتاء فيها بإبداء الرأى مسببا على ما يفصح عنه صدر النص 0 ولا يؤثر فى ذلك ما أضفاه المشرع على رأيها من صفة الإلزام للجانبين لأن هذا الرأى الملزم لا يتجاوز حد الفتوى ولا يرقى به نص المادة 66 المشار إليها إلى مرتبة الأحكام ، ذلك أن الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع ليست من بين ما يتألف منه القسم القضائى لمجلس الدولة ، ولا تتبع عند طرح المنازعة عليها الإجراءات الى رسمها قانون المرافعات أو أية قواعد إجرائية أخرى تقوم مقامها وتتوافر بها سمات إجراءات التقاضى وضماناته ، كما لا يحوز الرأى الذى تبديه بشأنها حجية الأمر المقضى* 
*لما كان ما تقدم ، وكان مناط قبول الدعوى على ما سلف بيانه هو أن يقوم النزاع بشأن تنفيذ حكمين نهائيين متناقضين ، وكان الرأى الذى أبدته الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع فى المنازعة الماثلة لا يعد حكما ، فأنه يتعين عدم قبول الدعوى* 
*" لهذه الأسباب "**حكمت المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعوى.*

----------

